# Benedicta Experience Level



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

So it has come to my attention that Benedicta are now available to the hobby. And now I am very jealous of those who have them. I know that these are probably a very advanced species to keep, correct me if I am wrong. BUt can you all give me some care tips. Thank you!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

What makes you think that they are difficult to keep or breed? I wouldassume that their care is similar to that of _R. fantastica_, at least considering they were considered to be a morph of that species for a while. I haven't heard anything indicating that they are especially challenging.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Jason has started a new care sheet for these guys. Although it isnt a complete care list, people are adding to it and it will be a really great source soon!

-Matt

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheet-creation/47307-ranitomeya-summersi.html#post413322


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Max,
I have no experience keeping R. benedicta and all I know about their habits is what I have read from others that do. That being said, I can think of 2 possible things that may be difficult for a novice. But, these are to a certain degree dependent on the keeper and may not apply to you. They are supposedly, like many of the others related to fantastica quite flighty, especially in the beginning. So, you might have trouble seeing them initially and maybe even longer. It might test your enthusiasm and need to be able to see your frogs. This is a test for many from beginner to advanced. You would know for yourself your tendencies and if you are okay with just catching a glimpse every so often. With time and effort, you may be rewarded by being the the one who figures out what makes them comfortable in captivity. The second problem is also related to their apparent shyness. You will need to be confident with your husbandry skills. Since you might not see them often, you may start worrying if they are healthy and okay. Are they all still in there? These are the things that might make a beginner want to tear a tank apart and check. So again, depending on your tendencies R. benedicta may be very rewarding or frustrating and ultimately, easy or difficult.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

skylsdale said:


> What makes you think that they are difficult to keep or breed?


I should reiterate that I hope this statement doesn't sound accusatory--I was sincerely interested if there was perhaps some info out there I hadn't heard, but in rereading it, can see it doesn't come across that way.

Good points, Chuck.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Right on. The thing I see as hardest for beginners to overcome in the frog hobby after developing a regular culturing schedule is learning to leave your frogs the heck alone. 

People need to learn to find joy in poop and footprints in condensation. If you are patient enough even 'shy' frogs will become bold(er). I have some 5 year old standard fantasticus that are out more than any of my other frogs. Some _Ranitomeya_ need a couple years to settle in to captivity.



Manuran said:


> Hi Max,
> I have no experience keeping R. benedicta and all I know about their habits is what I have read from others that do. That being said, I can think of 2 possible things that may be difficult for a novice. But, these are to a certain degree dependent on the keeper and may not apply to you. They are supposedly, like many of the others related to fantastica quite flighty, especially in the beginning. So, you might have trouble seeing them initially and maybe even longer. It might test your enthusiasm and need to be able to see your frogs. This is a test for many from beginner to advanced. You would know for yourself your tendencies and if you are okay with just catching a glimpse every so often. With time and effort, you may be rewarded by being the the one who figures out what makes them comfortable in captivity. The second problem is also related to their apparent shyness. You will need to be confident with your husbandry skills. Since you might not see them often, you may start worrying if they are healthy and okay. Are they all still in there? These are the things that might make a beginner want to tear a tank apart and check. So again, depending on your tendencies R. benedicta may be very rewarding or frustrating and ultimately, easy or difficult.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

When I contacted Mark about the care of these animals he suggested that they are no harder to keep than any other thumbnail. He said he was confident they would thrive in my care as he knew I was having success keeping other thumbs and there wasn't a great degree of difference.

The issue right now is that there are so few specimens. They're extremely difficult to acquire. Even if you found someone who has some for sale they'll be extremely expensive. I think until they are a little more well established species, breeders will be a little particular about who they sell them to in order to ensure that these frogs go to those who will have success breeding them so they can become more established at a later time. That's my personal theory, but maybe I'll be proven wrong....


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> The issue right now is that there are so few specimens. They're extremely difficult to acquire. Even if you found someone who has some for sale they'll be extremely expensive. I think until they are a little more well established species, breeders will be a little particular about who they sell them to in order to ensure that these frogs go to those who will have success breeding them so they can become more established at a later time. That's my personal theory, but maybe I'll be proven wrong....


I think that the above statement is the only reason that I'd (from what I've heard and read about the species) classify them any higher than intermediate. Also, any single frog that costs $400 to acquire is an advanced species in my mind. If I'm paying more for any living specimen than my share of the rent in a month, then I want to feel 100% confident in my ability to keep it alive. Of course that's my opinion.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

skylsdale said:


> What makes you think that they are difficult to keep or breed? I wouldassume that their care is similar to that of _R. fantastica_, at least considering they were considered to be a morph of that species for a while. I haven't heard anything indicating that they are especially challenging.


I think what Max was asking is weather or not they are considered to be a beginner species not not, i would personally say no.


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

+1 Julio

I have heard from Understory and Aaron that the Benedicta are very similar to R. Fantastica.

Like what is considered 'nominant' fantasticus, the benedicta are aboreal tree dwellers and breed similarly. This means that they produce relatively few offspring which will mean for froggers that the price will not drop very soon. The steep price as explained in other posts is due to collecting, breeding, and preparing the distribution of the first offspring in their captive breeding programs.

Consider the investment at $400 per frog....not for the feint of heart. Be more then confident in your abilities or you might find yourself stomping your feet at some of the silly mistakes that can leave you frogless.


----------

